

LinkedIn Surpasses Myspace For U.S. Visitors To Become No. 2 Social Network - jmjerlecki
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/08/linkedin-surpasses-myspace-for-u-s-visitors-to-become-no-2-social-network-twitter-not-far-behind/

======
jmjerlecki
I'm still amazed Myspace gets that much traffic. I have no idea why anyone
visits that site. Are their music offerings enough to keep driving traffic?

~~~
glassx
Wow, I just accessed the site to check for myself and in two featured bands,
Morcheeba and Death Cab for Cutie, the latest comments from fans are,
respectively, from 4 and 2 months ago. Surprisingly the layout is actually
pretty good now.

Also, one of the link's URL is wrong. Probably just here in Brazil, but it is:
"whttp" instead of just "http"

------
antimora
A more accurate headline is: Myspace drops below LinkedIn.

~~~
Aloisius
The trendline appears to show both. LinkedIn has been growing and MySpace has
been falling.

That LinkedIn is growing faster than Twitter is what surprises me.

~~~
CraigRood
Is that just pure user numbers, or percentage increase over a period of time?.
Considering LinkedIn has a few years head start over Twitter I wouldn't be
surprised at the user count. But if we are talking current growth, that is
kind of shocking really.

~~~
nano81
It's measuring unique visitors to the domain.

------
lukeschlather
What's more interesting to me about this graph is that for all the supposed
dominance of Twitter, it's actually still less influential than MySpace if
this graph is accurate.

~~~
jmjerlecki
The full title includes twitter, but I think its pretty misleading as I highly
doubt that graph includes desktop or mobile application usage.

------
canistr
Really surprised that LinkedIn has surpassed Twitter.

~~~
johnx123-up
I think, the stat accounts only web based access

------
zalthor
Wait, seriously, who uses Myspace?

~~~
kennywinker
Wait, seriously, who uses LinkedIn?

~~~
amac
Define 'use' I guess.

Most professionals I know have a LinkedIn profile. In terms of active usage
however, I'm not entirely sure that many visit the site regularly themselves.

Recruiters and people from other organizations are probably more liable to
view profiles than the users themselves. Is this a bad thing or any different
from a rolodex or business card?

------
ignifero
Social network is a broad term. I don't think the demographics of myspace and
linkedin are related, in the sense that users dont jump from one to the other,
so the title is misleading.

------
clobber
Anyone else not fully convinced by Comscore's numbers or traffic data from any
other site like Alexa, Compete, Quantcast, etc?

These are estimates until they actually have tracking pixels on the sites they
measure.

I do think LinkedIn is making considersable progress and would like to see
sites like Monster and CareerBuilder (relics of the dot com era) put to rest.

